# Nandrolone with Test



## SoldierOFmetal (May 1, 2020)

Hey guys, second thread now.

I’m still not planning to start something soon, but I got a question on a cycle.
I’m thinking about an npp based cycle with test and maybe dianabol.  So the question is, aside from any dosage info, would the best way to work with 19 nor and test be to take Cabergoline and an AI on cycle and then hcg and nolva for pct?  Just trying to cover all my bases and a second opinion would be welcome.

PS. This is in the peptide forum for the support items.


----------



## brock8282 (May 1, 2020)

caber on hand, i wouldnt take it unless needed though


----------



## bvs (May 1, 2020)

depends on your dosage and how you personally react, but I'd definitely use some aromasin (especially with dbol) and keep caber on hand. 

Id also throw in some clomid with the nolva and hcg for pct


----------



## Megatron28 (May 1, 2020)

Have you cycled before and know you have the experience to manage your estradiol/prolactin levels?  If yes, keep the caber on hand.  If no, run the caber during the cycle.

As for PCT, it should be clomid and nolva.  HCG should be used on cycle to prevent testicular atrophy -- not during PCT as it is suppressive to the HPTA.

That's my 2¢


----------



## aj0538 (May 1, 2020)

I have a steady source of Pramipexole that I take with 19 nor.  Caber is a bit better for me but the Prami doesn't give me the nausea some guys get and I don't have a good source for it. 

Your doses of each compound are going to determine what you need to do with the AI as well as your experience with how you aromatize.  I'm trt for life so I cant help much on the PCT.


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 1, 2020)

I’d run it during the cycle.

And interesting, I’d always read of hcg being better during pct.  what dosage of hcg would suffice to prevent the testicular atrophy during cycle?


----------



## Tatlifter (May 1, 2020)

I think 250-500 IU twice a week is pretty normal on cycle with the HCG.

I take 250 IU twice a week.


----------

